
First fine for the application of GDPR Article 25 in Romania - M2Ys4U
https://www.dataprotection.ro/?page=Comunicat_Amenda_Unicredit&lang=en
======
DangerousPie
Note this seems to be the first fine in Romania. It's far from the first fine
ever: [http://www.enforcementtracker.com/](http://www.enforcementtracker.com/)

~~~
M2Ys4U
There are _two_ firsts here:

1) The first fine by the Romanian supervisory authority; and

2) The first fine for breach of Article 25.

That's why I chose first Art. 25 fine as the original submission title.

------
kuu
130.000€ fine for a bank with 320M€ of revenue in 2015 (see [0]) doesn't seem
too much...

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UniCredit_Bank_Romania](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UniCredit_Bank_Romania)

~~~
Bjartr
My understanding is that the first fine is a shot across the bow. Now that
they've been found in violation, any future violation will hold a harsher
penalty.

~~~
riffraff
also: the collaboration of the party is accounted for when applying the fine.
The regulation attempts to get parties to behave well, not just to punish
them.

------
gourou
> The sanction was imposed following an intimation addressed to the National
> Supervisory Authority

Can anybody just shoot them an e-mail to start an investigation?

~~~
maccard
I'm in the UK, and yes you can just send an email to ICO here. I contacted
them about an issue with Amazon using their order update system for marketing
purposes despite having opted out of marketing communicatoins, they weren't
very helpful.

~~~
PaulKeeble
I have an outstanding complaint about illegal collection of biometric
information and they have proved less than helpful also. The ICO doesn't
really function, it never did enforce the data protection act before and so
far there appears to be little change with GDPR.

Justice is not just about the law as written but also whether it can be
enforced, the GDPR is not enforced in any meaningful way in the UK and
companies know that.

------
IdontRememberIt
Do you know some case of a foreign company outside Europe being fined about
GDPR?

